# How do I hook up my hydaulic hoses?



## Iceman551960 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought a '73 International Harvester 1110 4x4 a couple of days ago. It has a small 6'6" plow on it (brand unknown). It has a single cylinder on the front of the truck with a tube frame. (through research it looks like a meyer tube frame). Although the cylinder leaks a little, the plow goes up and down fine. The plow itself has a single cylinder on the left side of the plow but is not hooked up to anything. In order to swivel the plow, I have to get out and move it manually. Can I hook up that single cylinder to make it go left and right? If so, how do I do that? And please dumb it down for me. I'm just starting out with this. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Also I'm sure I would need different controls. How would I know what kind of controls to get? Right now all I have is a single lever that I pull out or push in for up and down. Thanks,
The Iceman


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Some pics would help.

OK first I gotta ask a couple questions.

On the tube frame on the front of the truck, is the pump mounted there as well or just the lift cylinder ?
And on the angle cylinder, is there only one hole for a hose at the rear end of the cylinder or does it have one on either end ?

Now this is why I ask these questions.
If this has only the lift cylinder and not the whole pump on the front you have a totaly different animal, due the pump being engine mounted. Now If the pump is on the front we need to figure out what pump you have.
First are there 3 selenoids on the pump or only one?
The angle cylinder, we need to make sure it's not a double acting cylinder. If it is only a single acting, then you need a second cylinder to angle left and right.

Being this old I have seen guys do many different things to plows to get through a storm, or even a season, and especially some wierd things if they had a limited budget. try to answer as many of the questions as posible and we can help you from thier. Also if you could get some good pics it would be a great help.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

if its what i think you have( pic's would help) you may have a hydroics system that's run off the power steering or that type of pump, since you have a push/ pull lever and given the age of the truck it sounds about right you will only be able to raise and 'lower the plow with that you don't have at ability to do angling with that kind of setup. is the plow made with a sharp edged angle iron for supports on the back of the moldboard? 

the first truck i ever plowed with was dads 63 dodge power wagon with that setup how far they have come


----------



## Iceman551960 (Feb 6, 2011)

I posted some pictures of the front cylinder, the single plow ram, and the hydraulic controls inside the engine. I'm not sure where the pics are though. This is for geer hed, there is only one ram on the left side of the plow with no spot for one on the right.


----------



## Iceman551960 (Feb 6, 2011)

Geer Hed, here are the pics you were asking about. 
Thanks,
The Iceman


----------

